# μπουζού



## Earion (Oct 31, 2013)

Στο πάθος των λαϊκών καλλιτεχνών για το «μαύρο» οι ιθύνοντες του εργοστασίου της Ριζούπολης δεν έχουν άλλη επιλογή από το να κάνουν «τα στραβά μάτια», ακόμα και όταν η χασισοποτεία επισύρει μεγάλες ποινές, όχι μόνο για τους θιασώτες αλλά και για όσους την υποθάλπουν. Οι εραστές της φούντας μουσικοί «φτιάχνονται» στην ζούλα μέσα στον χώρο της ΚΟΛΟΥΜΠΙΑ. Ηχολήπτες και άλλοι τεχνικοί που δουλεύουν μαζί τους μαρτυρούν ότι μετά το 1936, σε κάποιο καμαράκι όπου κατά την Κατοχή οι Γερμανοί αποθηκεύουν καύσιμα, υπάρχει, τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1958, σε πρώτη ζήτηση κρυμμένος λουλάς με το συνθηματικό όνομα «η μπουζού».

Τον ξέρουν καλά όλοι οι παλιοί «ρεμπέτες». Καθώς πηγαίνουν κατάκοποι το πρωί απευθείας μετά την πολύωρη δουλειά στο πάλκο, νυσταγμένοι και ταλαιπωρημένοι, για να γράψουν τα νέα τραγούδια, τον ανάβουν και, περιμένοντας τη σειρά να μπουν στο στούντιο, τραβούν τις τζούρες τους για να «στανιάρουν». Μεταπολεμικά τους κρατά συντροφιά ένας σκύλος του εργοστασίου. Φυσούν ορισμένοι τον καπνό στη μουσούδα του ζώου, που με τον καιρό φαίνεται ότι εθίζεται στο χασίς, γι’ αυτό, μόλις τους βλέπει, τους κυνηγά κάνοντας διάφορα τρελά κόλπα, και κατόπιν κάθεται δίπλα τους ήρεμος... προσδοκώντας το μερτικό του.

Ηλίας Βολιώτης-Καπετανάκης. _Του κυρίου του η φωνή: ιστορία της δισκογραφίας_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Μετρονόμος, 2010, σ. 171.







Νά και η περίφημη «μπουζού», το καμαράκι όπου έκρυβαν τον λουλά με το μαύρο για να φτιάχνονται οι μερακλήδες!
(φωτ. σελ. 140).


----------

